

Show HN: Spanish election results – D3 newsapp - martgnz
http://resultados24m.elespanol.com/app/

======
alvatar
As a Spaniard, I find it amusing to see the election results in Hacker News
from the geeky perspective "cool app".

~~~
martgnz
The truth is that we like it as well.

------
eb0la
That's very cool; both from a technical and a journalistic perspective.

Technically, this is the only application available with this data
granularity.

The people at El Español is showing very cool stuff to the people instead of
publishing what we called "zero numbers" \- in printed press those were real
papers not released to the public that allowed to tune how your company
departments interacted between them and providers (like the printer).

~~~
martgnz
Thanks! We didn't even expect being on HN frontpage :). We tried to do an
'editorialized' newsapp rather than being a simple API of the results.

------
mtharrison
Cool app and use of D3. It would be nice if you can see what regions/towns
you're hovering over before you click though.

~~~
MMateus
I agree. Would be nice to see the region/towns name, as well as the winner
name and percentage of votes. Other aspect is the click in the zoom out
(magnifier) when you are focused in a town: it goes back to the country view,
when I would expect to go back to the region view. Nevertheless, nice job!

~~~
martgnz
Thanks for all your suggestions! Yes, we thought about implementing the hover,
but we didn't have time for it. It can be tricky as well regarding
performance, so we discarded it for this elections.

~~~
hobarrera
Have you thought about open-sourcing this? I'd love to see this same thing for
elections elsewhere.

~~~
lukas_appelhans
Yes, we have the general concensus with the newspaper to open source this. Not
100% sure when it will happen, but should be soon. :)

------
pmelendez
One question to the Spaniard Community in HN. What's really going on with the
Podemos (we-can) party.

I read this article moments ago: [http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-
eu-27579898](http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-eu-27579898) which says the party
got %8 but I don't even see the party on OP graph.

What I am missing?

EDIT: NM, Got confused with the date of the article.

~~~
drKarl
On the municipal (for major) elections, in many cities, Podemos went with a
coalition with other left-wing parties (like Equo, IU, etc) with a different
name on each city (ie Ahora Madrid in Madrid, or Barcelona en comú in
Barcelona)

------
mrtree
First of all, Pedro J. Ramírez ... buaaargh <vomiting>

Having saiud that, it is a pretty cool way to show information, yet it could
be better. That way of showing the data is a bit biased and over represents
PP/PSOE. At the end of the day, let's say PP "won" in Madrid, they will not be
able to appoint the major anyways, cause Ahora Madrid will ally with PSOE. So
basically... a bit useless.

Also, "Otros" is 29.7% of the votes!!

~~~
pmelendez
> "Also, "Otros" is 29.7% of the votes!! "

When you check Navarra the "Otros" category makes sense. There are like 10
different organizations and N/A data over there.

That said, I think that 29% is actually a good thing. A more diverse congress
is also a more independent one.

~~~
martgnz
We basically set a cutoff when a party earned less than a two percent of
votes. The table would be huge then :)

------
drKarl
Good app nevertheless, I like the fact that you can zoom in and see detailed
results

------
drKarl
Is that a new right-ish wing newspaper? I see the president is Pedro J
Ramirez...

~~~
apoz
Yes, he got kicked out from "El Mundo" and created this new online paper with
the (big) compensation he was paid.

~~~
eb0la
They also hit a (world) record crowdfunding for new media.

------
geromek
8 comments so far... I bet all of them were written by Spaniards..

God job anyway :-p

~~~
pmelendez
> I bet all of them were written by Spaniards..

I can guarantee that at least one comment is not by a Spaniard.

